# Mighty Mouse: The New Adventures now on DVD



## CyberFox (Jan 6, 2010)

The complete series of Ralph Bakshi's "Mighty Mouse: The New Adventures" is now available on DVD
and YES! it has the controversal episode that caused the show to get canned (due to an overly reliegious nutjob reverend from Kentucky)

The asking price is $45.98 ($46, estimate)
but you can get it here (link below) at $28.99 ($29.00 - estimate)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1KRMCT88YD7Y68QXFG1G

Support/Buy this DVD, If this DVD sells well -- we might see the Terrytoons finally released on DVD


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 6, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> The complete series of Ralph Bakshi's "Mighty Mouse: The New Adventures" is now available on DVD
> and YES! it has the controversal episode that caused the show to get canned _*(due to an overly reliegious nutjob reverend from Kentucky)*_
> 
> The asking price is $45.98 ($46, estimate)
> ...




Overly religious nutjob?

In a Cyberfox thread?

This is too perfect.

Oh, and 45$ is way too much for what, twenty episodes? I might potentially pay 1$ per episode at most - After tax, and any S/H.


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 6, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Overly religious nutjob?
> 
> In a Cyberfox thread?
> 
> This is too perfect.



Stop mocking me and do some research: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrappy_Mouse#Controversy



Lastdirewolf said:


> Oh, and 45$ is way too much for what, twenty episodes? I might potentially pay 1$ per episode at most - After tax, and any S/H.



Why do you think i'm suggesting for all to buy the DVD at Amazon.com at $28.99 (which is 37% off the MSRP) with free shipping?


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 6, 2010)

I bet all of you forgotten about Mighty Mouse in favor of soon to be irrelevent characters like Peter Griffin


----------



## Karali (Jan 6, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> I bet all of you forgotten about Mighty Mouse in favor of soon to be irrelevent characters like Peter Griffin


*WE SURE HAVE. 8D*


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 6, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> I bet all of you forgotten about Mighty Mouse in favor of soon to be irrelevent characters like Peter Griffin



So irrelevant that it's been brought back to air TWICE, is showing reruns on several networks, and is the most popular show on Hulu*.  Yes your disdain for Family Guy and its characters obviously means that they won't even be a footnote in television or animation history.  My God, why aren't you writing the history books for the television industry?

*http://tvbythenumbers.com/2009/12/08/family-guy-tops-hulu-movers-shakers/35538


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 6, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> I bet all of you forgotten about Mighty Mouse in favor of soon to be irrelevent characters like Peter Griffin



Is there a problem with liking both?:-?


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 6, 2010)

It's people like you that makes classic cartoon DVDs like this fail to see a profit


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 6, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> It's people like you that makes classic cartoon DVDs like this fail to see a profit



Elaborate, please.  How does an opinion in favor of a product, one that may be in favor enough to purchase said product, ensure that said product fails to realize a profit?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 7, 2010)

I just like to see you fail, Cyberfox. As does everyone who reads and/or posts in your threads.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

You're way too excited about a washed up old cartoon that's being grossly overpriced.


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 8, 2010)

Jashwa: You can get this DVD @ Amazon.com @ 37% off the asking price and the shipping is free

Lastdirewolf: Get a life

To everyone else, By buying this DVD set.. your providing hope that we might see more classic cartoon DVDs from CBS/Paramount Home Entertainment and hopefully Paramount forcing Lionsgate to surrender the rights of the Betty Boop, Screen Songs, Puppetoons, Little LuLu (Famous Studios) cartoons back to them for DVD distribution

by NOT buying this and brushing it off as a "washed up cartoon that's grossly overpriced", your pissing off not only fans of classic cartoons like i but baby boomers as well by making this sell very poorly resulting in no hope for Terrytoons to be seen on DVD.. ever!

Jerry Beck (famous cartoon historian) is behind the production of this DVD set and with him in the DVD production, you know that this DVD set is worth the asking price (even the 37% off price @ Amazon.com)


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 8, 2010)

So there really isn't a problem with liking both Mighty Mouse and Peter Griffin after all?


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 8, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> So there really isn't anything wrong with liking both Mighty Mouse and Peter Griffin after all?



not really


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 8, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> by NOT buying this and brushing it off as a "washed up cartoon that's grossly overpriced", your pissing off not only fans of classic cartoons like i but baby boomers as well by making this sell very poorly resulting in no hope for Terrytoons to be seen on DVD.. ever!


See, this logic I have a problem with.  You're pretty much being a selfish prick.  You are trying to convince us to go buy this not because you think we'll like it, but rather because you hope it might get other things released.  You're trying to guilt us into buying something for no reason except your own bloody avarice. 

Not to mention the fact that they're all horrible and pretty much worthless to begin with.


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Not to mention the fact that they're all horrible and pretty much worthless to begin with.



HORRIBLE? WORTHLESS?

Are you mad sir?

Do you have no respect for animation at all and treat it like it's a disposible thing?

If so, YOUR life is worthless

THESE people care, read their comments and see why it's important to them
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.cartoonbrew.com/classic/its-mighty-mouse-day.html#comments
http://forums.goldenagecartoons.com/showthread.php?t=14270 (5 pages worth of praise)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 8, 2010)

I never saw it (too young), but you know, it sounds pretty cool. Even though Ralph Bakshi and John K. make me uncomfortable.

So, thanks for posting, I guess. 

I'll probably get this.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 8, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> HORRIBLE? WORTHLESS?
> 
> Are you mad sir?
> 
> ...



Dude, seriously, it's an opinion.

I liked it well enough back in the day, but I really don't have any intentions of buying the set.

Really, Star Trek: The Next Generation, Deep Space Nine, and Babylon 5 have priority over other shows for now.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 8, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> The complete series of Ralph Bakshi's "Mighty Mouse: The New Adventures" is now available on DVD
> and YES! it has the controversal episode that caused the show to get canned (due to an overly reliegious nutjob reverend from Kentucky)
> 
> The asking price is $45.98 ($46, estimate)
> ...



*blinks*

WOOO!!! 

Guys, this is the series that changed cartoons.  The ones we enjoyed as kids (Tiny Toons, Batman, Animaniacs, etc) got their inspiration _here_.  This show was nuts, and was my crack as a kid until John K. created Ren and Stimpy after the show failed.

Here, read this:



> The show was considered revolutionary at the time, and, along with 1988's _Who Framed Roger Rabbit_, inspired a wave of animated shows that were much zanier[4] than those that had dominated children's animation in the previous two decades. It is credited by some as the impetus for the â€˜creator-drivenâ€™ animation revolution of the 1990s.[5] It was a huge springboard for many cartoonists and animators who would later become famous, including John Kricfalusi (creator of _The Ren and Stimpy Show_), Bruce W. Timm (producer of _Batman: The Animated Series_), Jim Reardon (writer for _Tiny Toon Adventures_, _Wall-E_ and director of many _Simpsons_ episodes), Tom Minton (writer and producer for many Warner Bros. television cartoons, including _Tiny Toons_, _Animaniacs_, _The Sylvester and Tweety Mysteries_, _Baby Looney Tunes_ and _Duck Dodgers_), Lynne Naylor (co-founder of SpÃ¼mcÃ¸, character designer for _Batman: The Animated Series_ and storyboard artist for _The Powerpuff Girls_ and _Cow and Chicken_ among other work), Rich Moore (animation director for _The Simpsons_ and _Futurama_), Andrew Stanton (director of _Finding Nemo and Wall-E_) and others.[6] Kricfalusi supervised the production for the first season and directed eight of its twenty-six segments.[7]
> The show was licensed as comic book series published by Marvel Comics in 1990 and 1991, which ran for 10 issues.



Man, if I had the money I would get this.   I'll just have to content myself with finding clips on YouTube.   Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jelly (Jan 8, 2010)

Ralph Bakshi is a fucking talentless hack.
John K. is a tool.
Fuck Uncle Eddy.
Just fuck him.
Fuck his fat retarded head and his weightless, crappy animation

FUCK YOU EDDY
FUCK YOU


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 8, 2010)

It is also fair to HATE both, I suppose. Seriously, these people need to learn to draw as well as develop plots.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 8, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> It's people like you that makes classic cartoon DVDs like this fail to see a profit


 perhaps fans row out of thins alike this as a norm and nostalgia is not a good platform for sales


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 8, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> perhaps fans row out of thins alike this as a norm and nostalgia is not a good platform for sales


 
A drunken typer? That was utter jibberish!


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 8, 2010)

old cartoons are not good sellers cuz people stop giving a fuck


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 8, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> old cartoons are not good sellers cuz people stop giving a fuck


 
MUCH more coherent!


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 8, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> MUCH more coherent!



for the record some keys d not work on my lappy namely the letter after A and prior to C g'damit


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd just like to point something out. These two quotes-



CyberFox said:


> Do you have no respect for animation at all and treat it like it's a disposible thing?
> 
> If so, YOUR life is worthless





CyberFox said:


> Lastdirewolf: Get a life



This is... this is just pathetic.

CyberFox, if your life is so empty and meaningless that you value  cartoons so much you think being a fan is the only thing that can give a life worth, you have no place telling anyone to"get a life".



CyberFox said:


> HORRIBLE? WORTHLESS?



I'm sure this is going to come as a shock to you, but Mighty Mouse *is* worthless to anyone who isn't a fan.

But don't worry, I'm sure your incredible tact, maturity and persuasiveness will convince many people  that Mighty Mouse is worth spending over five cents on.

Oh one more thing: if Mighty Mouse is such a classic, why are you so scared of it selling badly that you're practically demanding people you know don't like you to buy it?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 9, 2010)

And I'll click that button
And I'll say "Gosh!"



"I just bought John K. a new wig!"


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 9, 2010)

Shouldn't shows this old be a lot, lot, cheaper? On side note, I wouldn't pay a cent for a DVD that expensive, unless it had some decent sort of special features.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 9, 2010)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Shouldn't shows this old be a lot, lot, cheaper? On side note, I wouldn't pay a cent for a DVD that expensive, unless it had some decent sort of special features.



That's what I was getting at. I can understand new DVD's, but paying what, a buck fifty-ish per episode? It shouldn't be any more than a buck per episode, and that's at maximum.

I mean hell, on a side note, you guys see the "Christmas Family Classics?" (Rudolph, that movie with the SnowMeizer, Jackfrost, and shit?) those were 14.99$! Those movies have got to be at least 15 years old, come free on television _regularly through the holidays_. Any more than 7.50$ for that is laughable. (Oh yes, and my store, that sold these? We didn't sell a single one. Sent 100% all of them back to the factory for next year)


----------

